# Baracudas?



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe someone out there can help to settle a bet: has there EVER been a baracuda caught off of the Pensacola Pier?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Quite a few from what I've seen and heard


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

without question... ive seen one thrash a hardtail on somebodies sabiki rig as they were bringing it in it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah happens all the time when the mackerel and bobos are running..Have to have some stout gear because they like to wrap you in the pilings..Catch an occasional baby cuda on sabiki rigs..Also seen them eat tube lures


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

roofordie, what was the bet and which side were you on?oke


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught 3 off the pier this year on home made tube lures. I broke off like 4 more due to them going under on me. It is hard to get them to eat baits most of the time but we do catch a few.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Misn 1 (12/6/2008)*roofordie, what was the bet and which side were you on?oke


It looks like I'm on the side that is buying lunch:banghead


----------



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

ive caught a baby cuda off the bob sikes bridge


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

anyone got a pic?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to catch some off of hardtails on the old p.h.p. all the time.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive heard of PLENTY being caught off the pier


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitley, 

Years ago there used to be tons of barracuda that hung around the piers and they were caught fairly frequently, however; there are not nearly as many anymore.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Hooked a bunch, none landed. Two were knocked off by the gaffer, the others either ran under or spooled me (fishing for spanish, etc).Most hit live cigar minnows,two hit ladyfish, one was hooked on a remora that had hit a sabiki rig. When I brought the remora up, the barracuda rushed it. Naturally, I let the remora back down and he smacked it! Spooled, of course....


----------

